# Is this a good deal?



## Joshster (Jan 11, 2013)

I found a guy selling a used Leupold 30x60 spotting scope with tripod for $150. I am new to hunting and know nothing about spotting scopes and dont have a buch of money to spend. Is this a good deal? I will be using it at the range, predator hunting and general sightseeing. Any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A leupold anything for $150 is a GOOD DEAL I'd definitly make sure it works well. I've never used a spotter for predator hunting. You'll need to be watching closer , unless you have a friend to watch for you.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Sounds like a good deal to me.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

+1 on anything Leupold for $150 is a good deal...

Make sure it's not one of those Chinese knockoffs that change 1 or 2 letters in the brand name to fool ya-- i.e. "Leopold"


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Find out what model and check prices online. When you buy a Leupold, you get a company that stands behind its products for life - and, not just your life. And, they don't care how you may have abused their products. No receipts needed, either. No limited warranties. You also get glass that won't depreciate much at all. So, even if there is something wrong with the spotting scope, you can send it in for inspection and repair; your only cost is shipping to them.

I have many Leupolds including binoculars and what is mentioned above is why.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

+1 on the good deal and service from Leupold

my prefered brand for optics,i cant always afford them but i try and save my pennies to get them

love my range finder


----------



## Joshster (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for the info, guys. I picked it up for $120. I am pretty happy since I saw the same one on eBay for over $200. No major dings and still very clear image considering the guy used it for 12 years.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Just wondering what model it was.


----------



## Joshster (Jan 11, 2013)

@glenway
It is a Leupold Gold Ring 30x60.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet ..... !


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

ONE HELL OF A DEAL

considering this is the only 30x on thier site

GR 15-30x50mm Compact

and it sells for $499.99


----------



## Joshster (Jan 11, 2013)

From what I've read they don't make this model anymore. It's fixed magnification which kinda stinks but still in good shape and others seem to like it. The only one I saw online was on ebay currently at $162 with no tripod.

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=251214905805&index=0&nav=SEARCH&nid=60785969644


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Ya done good. If you ever find you want to upgrade, you won't lose a dime. If you want to keep it and find something wrong with it, it won't cost you a dime to get it repaired.

I've talked to Leupold's media relations representative, Pat Mundy, about their warranty and he told me a little secret. Even though the Leupold warranty excludes abuse, they overlook it and do repairs at no cost. I suspect they don't want every whack job blowing them up or putting them on train tracks just to find out and that's why the policy is not widely known.

We've sent scopes to them suspected of having issues and they dismantled them, collimated them, recharged them, zeroed adjustments, etc. all at no charge.

Another expample of Leupold's service relates to an older Vari X III that I wanted to put their fancy magnetic scope caps on. The caps thread onto either end - objective and ocular. The ocular lens cap would not thread onto the scope. I found out that my scope was an older model with a different thread pattern when I talked to customer service. For $20 or so, Leupold re-threaded the lens and all is well.

That's why I am a fan.


----------



## Joshster (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for the info, glenway. Such great customer service is hard to find. I'm definately becoming a fan of Leupold and plan on giving them business in the future.


----------

